# Diahorrea



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,Aprt from a cork,can anyone tell me what to buy in the chemist.Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> Hi,Aprt from a cork,can anyone tell me what to buy in the chemist.Thanks


Don't know the name of anything, but just say diarrhoea and the chemist will understand you!
The doctors always recommend Aquarius and when you are ready to eat
boiled rice and "normal" ham (jamón york).


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Imodium from any farmacia. Good luck!


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try "Fortasec" best of all


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And afterwards try Recuperation


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Saying it is easier than spelling it!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep yourself hydrated and let your system flush itself before taking imodium.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Aron said:


> Saying it is easier than spelling it!


Doing it is even easier 

Try flat Coca Cola for hydration as an alternative to water.

If you have a tow bar on your car, invest in the above.


----------



## gwenandy (Oct 17, 2013)

SALVACOLINA - given to me by the Spanish pharmacy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gwenandy said:


> SALVACOLINA - given to me by the Spanish pharmacy


Yes!
That's what's used in my MIL's house


----------

